
Show HN: Rethinking the DatePicker UI with React.js - rajasegarc
https://github.com/rajasegar/react-awesome-datepicker-demo
======
pedalpete
Really nice. One idea. If I click `MM` I can't just select a month. Same with
`YY`

If I enter a date and then a month and then realize I made a mistake, why make
me start again? Why can't I select them individually?

~~~
rajasegarc
Noted, thanks for the suggestion. At present it is just a button, ideally it
should be a text input so that the user can directly enter his own values.

